# Take A Chance- The Sad,True, and now Happy Story of a Horse



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

This will be written from Chance's point of veiw in hte beiginning.
Hi! My name is Little Chex Bar, but they call me Chance. I am a regsitered Breeding Stock Paint. I was born on June 23, 2000.
* I traced him back to Man O' War, Leo,3 Bars, and Cotton Eyed Joe. How cool is that?! I even went all the way back to 1663, when its showed only thoroughbreds and arabs!*

When I was 2, I was sold to some people. *i am guessing at most of this* 
After they broke me, I was sold again to some people that didn't have me that long, before they gave me to a girl that loved me a lot. They wrote down the whole thing to transfer my papers, but never did. In the Summer of 2009, they sent me to Yosemete to be a trail horse for the government. They were supposed to buy him, because the girl that had him was going to college and getting out of riding. Well, according to my old owner( #4, to be precise), they said they couldnt give her a check for 4 months, but she said that would be ok. Well. the people that brought him down *her friends I'm guessing* Brought me back. The lady pulled my last loose shoe and rasped my hoof down*GASP!*.

I then was not ridden for 3 months, except for twice. I wasn't listed for sale, but my new owner's neighbor that she rides with told her about it. it is her sister in law, but they are feuding. At one point, she got a bale of hay from my neighbor. But the funny thing was, when they dropped me off, she had a fancy cell and a french Mani. Oh, did I mention that her house foreclosed on a while back? And that they let my feet go for a long time? And worse, they didnt get longer. They got so short it hurt me to walk. But then this girl came to see me. I must've been good because I am at her house now! 

I have 4 new shoes on my feet, and am getting green grass, grain, and good hay everyday. When they bought me, they got my blanket with me, though its kinda big for me. *I don't think they used it much! Chance is sooooo furry!* I have a buddy in my pasture* A horse that boarding with us. A food-jerk thoroughbred*, and *our neighbors horses* 5 horses and a mule next door, though I can't get next to the other 2's pasture, though I can see it. 

I get to go on trail rides and worked in the arena on stuff. A while ago, I was barrel raced and pole bended lots*We are refreshing him, but so far I think he is starting to remember his old stuff, he is doing great! We have had our battles since i got him some weeks ago, he was at our house for a week before we actually signed papers to make sure he was sound by our farrier*. Oh, did I mention I am 15-15.1 hands and 9 years old *and a total sweetheart*? 

I am now at a great home, and I hope you enjoyed my story!
** I hope this will be his forever home, he sure deserves it!*
*_Pics are of him on the day we looked at him. You can feel his shoulder bones, and he is ribby if you feel his sides, but you can't tell_ _from the pics because of his coat. The girl in the one pic is the person we bought him from.More pics coming soon! He looks so much happier now!
_


----------



## steff (May 4, 2008)

Wow what a lovely story!! It's nice he has got his happy ending x


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Aww. His hooves are really short in that pic. How did they wear down that much??


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

Not being properly take care of. he had even started to drag his back hooves.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

i hope everything works how for all of y'all and watch his feet that may be more problems later.


----------



## horses4life43 (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm glad everything worked out. I bet he's happy with you.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

awww, i hope he stays with you forever.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

our farrier is really good, and his feet will be fine. they are just short now.


----------

